# Tastatur gesucht!



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2012)

Bitte schaut unten in meinem anderen Post auf Seite zwei!



			
				skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr: Wenn man mal alle vorher genannten Fakten usw weglässt, wie sollte ich mich entscheiden:
> -Jetzt/Bald günstige Tasta
> -in ein paar Monaten richtig gute Tasta und derweil alte von Fertig-PC (?) weiternutzen?
> 
> ...


----------



## vvoll3 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Optimale Einstellungen Roccat Savu*

Das musst du für dich selber herausfinden, alle DPI Stufen der Savu sind nativ, und bieten die gleiche Performance.


----------



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Optimale Einstellungen Roccat Savu*

Ich teste mal.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Thema ergänzt, siehe editierter Startpost. 

Danke


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Juni 2012)

Mechanisch, Wireless, unter 100€? Gibts nicht! Da wird es wohl eher eine Rubberdome. Schau mal nach der Logitech illuminted.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

Nett. Kabellos wäre halt schon besser. Dafür verzichte ich auf die Handballen auflage


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Die Logitech hat kein Kabel, da sie Wireless ist.
Gibt davon 2 Varianten.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

Habe nur die Andere gesehen. Gucke nochmal.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Einfach mal 'reinklicken: Microsoft schnurlose Tastenbretter Die mitgelieferte Maus kann ja in der Verpackung verbleiben.  Sind aber alles per se Gummitastenbretter. Mecha, ergonomisch & schnurlos?! Eine Marktlücke!


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu dieser: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/361949

Ziemlich günstig und wenn ich mechanisch mal ausprobieren will. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## laurens (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

An der sehe ich nichts ergonomisches.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

Ja schon, nur so. Wenn man alles vorher genannte weg lässt?


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Da schau mal lieber nach einer Cherry G80 die haben MX Switch's verbaut und liegen auch nur bei rund 50euroten. Die von Dir genannte G81 hat Cherry MY die sind suboptimal, es gibt Rubberdome's die sich deutlich besser anfühlen als dieser "Switch".


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juni 2012)

Ist diese die Richtige: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/294386?

Welche MX-Switches hat die? Schwarze wären gut, oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Welcher Cherry-Switch Dir zusagt, lässt sich nur durch ausprobieren/probetippen herausfinden. _Taktiles_ (*Brown* & *Blue*) oder _lineares_ (*Black* & *Red*) Tipp-'Erlebnis', _dass_ ist dann die Frage.


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juni 2012)

Was meint ihr: Wenn man mal alle vorher genannten Fakten usw weglässt, wie sollte ich mich entscheiden:
-Jetzt/Bald günstige Tasta
-in ein paar Monaten richtig gute Tasta und derweil alte von Fertig-PC (?) weiternutzen?

Günstige Tasta fand ich bis jetzt:

Roccat Arvo: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/479863

Vorteile:
-Kompakt (gut für meinen Schreibtisch)
-Gute Erfahrung mit Roccat (Habe eine Savu, ist super)
-Design

Nachteile:
-angeblich schlechte Verarbeitung (laut Gamestar, glaube ich)
-??

Microsoft Sidewinder X4: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/479863

Vorteile:
-Handballenauflage
-beleuchtete Tasten
-Design
-sehr gutes PLV

Nachteile:
-angeblich schnelle Abnutzung der Beschriftung


Teure Tasta ist mir die CM Storm Trigger aufgefallen. 


Fragen: 
-Welche Möglichkeit fändet ihr besser?
-Was meint ihr zu den Gewählten?
-Stimmen meine Argumente?
-Welche Alternativen sind empfehlenswert?


Wichtig ist mir, dass sie ein paar PC-Generationen überlebt, ein dünnes Kabel hat, und praktisch ist. 

MfG und auf gute Ratschläge hoffend, sky


----------



## Superwip (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ergonomische Tastatur gesucht!*

Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige mechanische _und_ ergonomische Tastaturen, einige davon werden leider auch nichtmehr hergestellt, alle sind sehr teuer.

Beispiele wären etwa:

IBM Model M15: Knickfeder Schalter; wird nichtmehr hergestellt, sehr selten -vor allem in QWERTZ Ausführung-, gebrauchte gehen teils für über 1000€ weg
Siehe: Rare IBM M15 split ergonomic keyboard hits eBay, bidding war pushes it over $1600

Kinesis Advantage : Cherry MX Blau oder Braun; *299$* 

Kinesis Freestyle 2: Cherry MX Blau oder Braun; *149$*

Maltron Dual Hands 3D: Cherry MX (Blau?); *£375* nicht in QWERTZ verfügbar

Maltron 2D: Cherry MX (Blau?); *£295* nicht in QWERTZ verfügbar

µTRON: Kapazitive Topre-Tasten; *52500¥* + Import aus Japan+ Steuern/Zoll; nicht in QWERTZ verfügbar

truly ergonomic: Cherry MX Braun; ~*230$* + US Import + Steuern/Zoll

Datahand: Magnetische Hall-Effekt Sensortasten; *995$ *+ US Import + Steuern/Zoll; nicht in QWERTZ verfügbar; zur Zeit nicht verfügbar

Mehr aktuelle kenne ich nicht; es gibt noch einige weitere die nichtmehr hergestellt werden, unter anderem diverse von REVEAL und NEC mit ALPS Schaltern

Händler in Deutschland, die zumindest einige der Tastaturen führen wären etwa ARTES Ergonomie und ergotrading

Unter 100€ kannst du das jedenfalls leider, auch gebraucht, (fast) vergessen, lediglich die Kinesis Freestyle bewegt sich preislich in zumindestens in Sichtweite der Schmerzgrenze


----------



## skyscraper (10. Juni 2012)

Dankeschön. Ich habe das Argument "Ergonomisch" jetzt mal fallen gelassen und beziehe mich nur noch auf den Post vor dir.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige mechanische _und_ ergonomische Tastaturen, einige davon werden leider auch nichtmehr hergestellt, alle sind sehr teuer.
> Beispiele wären etwa:
> ...


 


skyscraper schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Ich habe das Argument "Ergonomisch" jetzt mal fallen gelassen und beziehe mich nur noch auf den Post vor dir.


 
​Dann können wir Andere uns ja aus diesem Thread ausklinken.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Juni 2012)

Ahhh, Magnetische Hall-Effekt Sensortasten, ich wusste doch mir fehlt noch was in meiner Sammlung...
Glaube allerdings ehrlich nicht das der TE so etwas sucht.

Kauf Dir eine der besagten Cherry (kann Dir aber bei der Cherry Produkt Codierung nicht helfen, bin da selbst nie durchgestiegen) oder kratz mehr Euroten zusammen und kauf die CM Storm Trigger.
Sonnst hätte Qpad noch nette Sachen im Programm, preislich attraktiv ist auch die SteelSeries 6Gv2 oder die BlackWidow ohne Beleuchtung. In dem Preisbereich zwischen der Trigger und der G80 sind jedenfalls noch ne menge anderer Tastaturen vorhanden.

Im übrigen ist jede Mechanische Tastatur ergonomischer als eine Rubberdome allein schon dadurch das man keine kraft verschwendet einen Gumminippel gegen massives Plastik zu quetschen...


----------



## Superwip (11. Juni 2012)

Von einem Ergonomisch-Mechanischen Traum zur Preiswerten Standard-Gamingtastatur?

na gut...

Ich würde dir eher empfehlen zu warten und dann was ordentliches zu nehmen; ein bestimmtes Modell würde ich dir aber so oder so nicht empfehlen- die Tastaturenwahl ist einfach eine zu individuelle Sache.



			
				brennmeister0815  schrieb:
			
		

> > Dankeschön. Ich habe das Argument "Ergonomisch" jetzt mal fallen gelassen und beziehe mich nur noch auf den Post vor dir.
> 
> 
> Dann können wir Andere uns ja aus diesem Thread ausklinken.


 
_Vor_, nicht _von_ 



			
				moparcrazy schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, Magnetische Hall-Effekt Sensortasten, ich wusste doch mir fehlt noch was in meiner Sammlung...


 
Soweit ich weiß gibt es neben der Datahand nur eine einzige Tastatur mit solchen Tasten: das "Space-cadet Keyboard" der MIT Lisp-Maschine, eines KI Großrechners aus den 1970er Jahren; manche halten die Tastatur, die vermutlich nur über Umwege an einem modernen PC betrieben werden kann und von der es nur wenige dutzend 25 Stück geben dürfte für die beste Tastatur aller Zeiten.

Abgesehen davon *könnte* es derartige Tastaturen auch im IPC Bereich, im Marine oder Weltraumbereich geben, da die Hall-Effekt Sensortasten extrem zuverlässig sind (bis zu 1 Milliarde Anschläge!) und sich die Elektronik leicht Wasserdicht verkapseln lässt; mir ist aber keine derartige Tastatur bekannt.

Leider kosten die Hall-Sensortasten ~2€*+* pro Stück und sind damit noch erheblich teurer als mechanische Schalter (zudem brauchen sie noch eine zusätzliche Steuerelektronik); das ist wohl auch der Hauptgrund für den hohen Preis der Datahand und die Tatsache, dass sie sonst kaum genutzt wurden/werden; selbst wenn sich noch irgendein anderer Hersteller entschließen sollte eine derartige Tastatur zu bauen wird sie mindestens ~300€ kosten.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Was meint ihr also zu Arvo/Sidewinder X4?

MfG


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Die Sidewinder X4 ist die beste P/L-mäßig. Ich habe sie jetzt ein halbes Jahr und bin nach wie vor zufrieden. Klar ist eine mechanische besser, aber bei BF3 z.B. hole ich damit dennoch genauso oft genug die Kohlen aus dem Feuer. Ich finde das Layout durchaus gelungen auch wenn die Tasten zu anfang aufgrund der engeren Abstände ein bisschen nach Eingewöhnung verlangen, ebenso finde ich die bequeme Handauflage top. Die programmierbaren Tasten sind zwar kein Muss, aber Funktionen wie Shutdown, Sleep oder Reboot etc. sind ganz angenehm auf diesen Tasten. Ich sitze jeden Tag mehrere Stunden dran und bisher sehen alle Tasten wie neu aus. Da hat sich nichts abgelöst, ich meine aber mal in einem früheren Thread auch gelesen zu haben dass man die Lackierung mit einer neuen Revision verbessert hat.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Sowas brauche ich. Danke! Ich gucke jetzt mal, ob die gut bei mir passt (lxbxh)


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Und das allerbeste ist: die hat 18 KRO (ich hoffe ich vertue mich nicht wieder mit der 16  )

Wenn es kleiner sein soll, dann vielleicht auch die X6, da der Numblock abnehmbar ist. Allerdings finde ich da die Drehrädchen nicht so super und außerdem hat die glaube nur 6 (?) KRO + fehlende Höhenverstellung.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Was bedeutet "KRO"?

Bin Planlos


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Key RollOver. Bedeutet die Anzahl der korrekt erkannten Anschläge bei gleichzeitiger Tastenbetätigung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. Juni 2012)

*K*ey *R*oll *O*ver, sprich die Anzahl der gleichzeitig drückbaren Tasten. Bei 6-KRO kannste 6 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken und die Tastatur verarbeitet diese dann auch alle. Dann gibts noch n-KRO da kannste auf die Tasta hämmern wie du Lust und Laune hast und er erkennt alle Tasten


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Ok, ob ich das brauche? 

Kannst du mir sagen, welchen Durchmesser das Kabel der Tasta hat?

Die X6 finde ich iwie übelst hässlich.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, lieber mehr als weniger. Kann halt sein, dass bei bestimmten Tastaturen z.B. der Protagonist beim Laufen eben nicht gleichzeitig springt wenn du zusätzliche Tasten drückst, da diese nicht erkannt werden. Das Kabel ist so ca. 5mm dick, würde ich sagen.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Sicher? Das wäre sehr negativ. 0,3 sind perfekt. Arvo und Savu haben so viel.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgemessen. Es sind knapp über 3mm. Von Roccat bin ich nicht so überzeugt was Mäuse und Tastaturen betrifft. Da finde ich eher noch die Mousepads brauchbarer. Oder den USB Hub Apuri... Man hört halt nicht viel gutes von denen.


----------



## skyscraper (11. Juni 2012)

Die 3mm sind top. Dann wirds wohl ne X4, obwohl mich die Breite echt stört


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2012)

Ja ist ja kein Problem. Schlafe einfach nochmal drüber. Ideal wäre natürlich eine mechanische Tastatur, meine nächste wird wohl eine Qpad MK85 mit MX-Browns werden. Mit mehr Budget wäre vielleicht sowas oder dieses ganz nett. Aber wenn schon im Preisbereich von 30-40€, dann auf jeden Fall die X4. Alle anderen Rubberdomes sind bei gleicher oder geringerer Ausstattung einfach zu teuer meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Superwip (12. Juni 2012)

Das Kabel kann man auch tauschen...


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juni 2012)

Nochmal ne Frage, H.101:

Störte dich das Hochglanz-Zeug? Ist das Kabel gesleevt oder ummantelt?

sky


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juni 2012)

Nö, mich stört es eigentlich nicht. Eher das Gegenteil - ich finde die Glanzoptik drumrum wertet die Optik eher auf. Man sollte ja auch auf die Tasten tippen und nicht mit seinen Schmalzpfoten daneben.  Einmal die Woche wische ich sie ab und pinsel mal zwischen den Tasten rum, da ich Raucher bin und ab und zu ein paar Krümel sich darin verfangen. Das Kabel ist normal, also nicht gesleeved.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juni 2012)

Schade mit dem Kabel.

Die Tasta insgesamt ist aber nach solanger Zeit noch in Super zustand?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juni 2012)

Extra jetzt für dich gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde, dafür dass ich jeden Tag drauf rumhacke, sieht so doch taufrisch aus. Die sich ablösende Beschichtung scheint also Vergangenheit zu sein. Die hat schon alleine knapp 300h BF3 und doppelt so viel BFBC2 mitgemacht.  Also, wie gesagt - gut und günstig bekommst du nichts besseres. Ansonsten leg noch ein paar € mehr drauf und hol dir was mechanisches...


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juni 2012)

Hast mich überzeugt. Letzte Frage: Macht die Handballenauflage Probleme?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juni 2012)

Himmelhergott! Kauf endlich das Ding!  Nee, die Auflage finde ich sehr bequem, außer das diese Riffelung gerne mal den Schmutz aufsammelt.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Juni 2012)

Kann man bestimmt abwaschen. 

Dann warte ich, bis "Gehalt" kommt und werde sie mir kaufen. 

Kann man auf eine Makro-Taste das Standby legen?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Juni 2012)

Yup, kann man. Schreib mich an oder poste nochmal hier wenn sie da ist, dann zeig ich's dir (oder jemand anderes).


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2012)

So, war heute mal in unserem Saturn und habe die Sidewinder probe getippt. Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit, weil ich von unfreundlichem "Fachpersonal" verscheucht wurde. (Über-Kopf tippts sich schlecht )

Mein Eindruck war jetzt nicht so bersuschend, ich hätte lieber eine mechanische. 

Schlagt mal was vor!

MfG, sky


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juni 2012)

Wie jetzt verscheucht? Das sollte mal einer bei mir versuchen, da hätte ich aber meinen Spaß! 
Einige Empfehlungen zu Mechanischen Tastaturen hast Du ja schon bekommen, schau Dich erst mal selbst ein wenig um und sag dann welche Modelle Dir gefallen.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2012)

Sie haben die Tasta auf Kopfhöhe positioniert, so dass an ordentlich testen nicht zu denken war. Also habe ich sie runter gestellt, nir das hat der freundlichen Verkäuferin nicht gepasst. 

Wie komme ich dazu, ne mechanische zu testen? Die haben da nur Rubber-Dome -.-

Oder meinst du mit "umschauen" im I-Net?


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juni 2012)

Die Mecha Testauswahl ist in der realen Welt leider sehr begrenzt, daher wird Dir nur das "Netz" bleiben... Einzig die Razer BlackWidow wirst Du hier und da finden, vielleicht auch mal eine 6Gv2.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2012)

Schade...

Ich kann im inet halt nicht fühlen...


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juni 2012)

Jupp, da geht's Dir wie vielen anderen. Da Dir die CM Storm Trigger anscheinend gefällt könntest Du Dir auch die Qpad MK-50 mal anschauen, das Design ist auch Technisch Modern sie ist aber deutlich günstiger.
Wenn Du eine Mecha willst wird Dir zuletzt aber nichts anderes übrigbleiben als einfach eine zu bestellen...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juni 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt verscheucht? Das sollte mal einer bei mir versuchen, da hätte ich aber meinen Spaß!


 
Musst halt auch bedenken dass viele einfach die Originalpackungen aufreißen, unsachgemäß die Ware behandeln und was weiß ich noch alles. Genauso wenn ich mir beim Saturn etc. die Probemodelle ansehe -  Das wird alles runtergeranzt bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Da kann es schon passieren dass ein Verkäufer etwas sensibler reagiert, auch wenn's eigentlich nicht persönlich gemeint ist. Gut, mit der Freundlichkeit des Verkaufspersonals ist es auch oft so eine Sache, aber manche Leute benehmen sich im Laden wie die Schweine, und nehmen selber trotzdem die hintere Packung ohne Kratzer aus dem Regal, anstatt die bereits geöffnete und vollgespackte zu kaufen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung - soviel Kopf schütteln kannst du da manchmal gar nicht. Da kriegst ja Nackensteife... 

@Sky:

Du hast doch eh geschrieben dass du später eine Mecha haben willst. Dann bezahl doch nicht zweimal sondern leg ein paar Taler obendrauf und nimm eine Einsteigermecha zum akzeptablen Preis. Kannst dich ja vorher erstmal bilden, einige Rezensionen und Erklärungen zu den Switches durchlesen und dann entscheiden. Meinetwegen zwei Modelle bestellen und eine wieder zurückschicken ggf.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ja nur das Ausstellungsstück genommen, was ich da oben nicht gescheit testen konnte. 

Werde mich dann wohl ein bisschen mehr mit Mechas befassen.

MfG, sky


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Juni 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nur das Ausstellungsstück genommen, was ich da oben nicht gescheit testen konnte.
> 
> Werde mich dann wohl ein bisschen mehr mit Mechas befassen.
> 
> MfG, sky


 
Ich weiß schon was du meinst, war nix gegen dich. Ich sehe halt beide Seiten der Medaille.  So ähnlich wie dir ist es mir aber auch schon gegangen...

Bei Fragen zu den mechanischen Tastaturen können dir Mopar, Brennmeister, Skeksis und Co. mit Sicherheit eine Menge hilfreiche Tips geben. Die haben ja bereits so gut wie alle zuhause in der Vitrine stehen.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Also, ich habe mich jetzt mal umgeschaut, unter anderem nach der von moparcrazy vorgeschlagenen QPAD MK-50.

In einem Test las ich folgendes:



			
				tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> Die immer noch recht selten anzutreffenden Cherry MX-Red-Schalter sind eine (leichtgängigere) Sonderform des MX-Black-Schalters und zeichnen sich durch einen sehr leichten Druckpunkt und eine niedrige notwendige Betätigungskraft aus. Zum Spielen ideal, wenn man sich umgestellt hat. *Das Schreiben von längeren Texten ist jedoch auf Grund des fehlenden Klickpunktes eher mühselig.*



Siehe hier: Die Besonderheiten der MX-Red-Switches : QPad MK-85 und MK-50 im Test - Rote Offensive der mechanischen Taster

Jetzt denke ich, dass Rote Cherrys nicht optimal sind, was denkt ihr? Die Tasta allgemein ist zwar schön, weil sehr günstig. Aber die Switches geben mir zu denken. Mit schwarzen Switches und inkl. Versand kostet sie Hundert Euro, und ist dann kein Schnäppchen mehr 

Ich finde die Trigger eigentlich super, bin grade noch am Test lesen  Nur 110 Taler??? Ziemlich viel.


----------



## Skeksis (15. Juni 2012)

An der Stelle mag mal ne Gegenfrage erlaubt sein: Hat deine bisherige Rubberdome einen "Clickpunkt"? Nö, oder?

Reds sind sehr leichtgängig, das stimmt, aber damit kann man auch problemlos tippen.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Nein, hat sie wohl nicht 

Was haltet ihr von der Razer Black Widow ohne "Ultimate"-Zusatz? Kostet ähnlich viel, wie die QPAD.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juni 2012)

Hier und da hört man mal von einem defekten Modell, wenn Du aber ein heiles Modell erwischt bleibt dieses auch heil und ist eine gute solide Einsteiger Mecha. Du solltest aber wissen das sie Blue Switch's hat, die klicken zusätzlich beim betätigen einer Taste, das mag man oder eben nicht. Auch das KRO ist nicht optimal, als WASD Zocker ist alles in Ordnung, spielst Du aber z.b. mit den Pfeiltasten o.ä. kommt die Tasta schnell an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Welche würdest du bevorzugen? QPAD MK-50 oder Razer BlackWidow?


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juni 2012)

Rein Technisch die Qpad, von der Qualität nehmen sie sich nicht viel, von der Optik die BlackWidow, vom Support die BlackWidow...


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

Dann wohl eher die Razer 

Würde die gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juni 2012)

Die kann man eigentlich in jedem Mediamarkt probe tippen.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

MM 

Nene, kleiner Gag. War ja schon im Saturn, da gab es meines Wissens nach keine Mecha. 

Werde mal zu MM müssen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. Juni 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon was du meinst, war nix gegen dich. Ich sehe halt beide Seiten der Medaille.  So ähnlich wie dir ist es mir aber auch schon gegangen... Bei Fragen zu den mechanischen Tastaturen können dir Mopar, Brennmeister, Skeksis und Co. mit Sicherheit eine Menge hilfreiche Tips geben. Die haben ja bereits so gut wie alle zuhause in der Vitrine stehen.


 _Wann_ warst _Du_ bei mir zu Hause?! Hast Du meine Webcam gehackt??! 


Bei Fragen- fragen. ​


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Juni 2012)

Den Smiley hast du aber gesehen? Ich weiß dass ihr auf dem Gebiet erfahren seid, deswegen war es spaßig gemeint dass ihr ihm vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Den Smiley hast du aber gesehen?


 Aber _selbstverständlich_! Hast Du meinen  gesehen? Und yup, wir helfen wo und wie wir können sehr gerne.


----------

